# Edit this photo?



## Destin (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm thinking I really need to work on my PP skills. I'm using LR3 to edit RAW files from my Nikon D80. I was wondering if any of you guys would be willing to take this photo and do a quick edit of it, like you would if it was yours. I'll email the RAW file to you so you don't have to use a crappy 800px jpg file from this post. Just reply to this with your email, or PM me your email adress and I'll get the original sent to you right away. 

Here is the photo:


----------



## Destin (Jul 31, 2011)

Here is my edit. I wanna see if you guys come up with something different.


----------



## bianni (Jul 31, 2011)

here is my edit

another one...


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 31, 2011)

PM'd email


----------



## Destin (Jul 31, 2011)

bianni said:


> here is my edit



Nice man! you added extra motion blur didn't you? I like it alot!


----------



## bianni (Jul 31, 2011)

thank you. yes, selected the bg and added motion blur and applied high pass twice to sharpen cyclist


----------



## Destin (Aug 1, 2011)

I really like the first edit. Not too fond of the second one where his front wheel is off the ground, but it's personal preference. 

I would never go as in depth as either one of those edits, because I had to edit 200 photos from this race. So I just do realistic edits. The riders prefer them that way anyway as far as I can tell.


----------



## Mecal (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's mine.




DestinBikeEdit-2 by MAGPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## EPPhoto (Aug 1, 2011)

I decided to do a few different edits for you just for fun!

Here's the vintage 80's look.







Here's one I just kept tweaking till I liked it, obviously not something you would do to EVERY picture, but if a client came up to you and wanted something to hang on the wall...this would look great!










I took the NEF you emailed me and saved it at 6 equal opposite exposures, and threw it into Photomatix just for fun!








Now if I had to do a regular edit for a client, mine would look like this....


----------



## frisii (Aug 1, 2011)

view here..
edi-HmWC4qW-X2 - Minus



Destin said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking I really need to work on my PP skills. I'm using LR3 to edit RAW files from my Nikon D80. I was wondering if any of you guys would be willing to take this photo and do a quick edit of it, like you would if it was yours. I'll email the RAW file to you so you don't have to use a crappy 800px jpg file from this post. Just reply to this with your email, or PM me your email adress and I'll get the original sent to you right away.
> 
> Here is the photo:


----------



## lawrencebrussel (Aug 2, 2011)

EPPhoto said:


> I decided to do a few different edits for you just for fun!
> 
> Here's the vintage 80's look.
> 
> ...



Loved you edit EPPhoto. Last one looks really nice


----------



## EPPhoto (Aug 2, 2011)

lawrencebrussel said:
			
		

> Loved you edit EPPhoto. Last one looks really nice



Thanks!


----------



## HomelessBoy (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry, a bit late but it's better than nothing. I just grabbed the jpg file and edited it for fun.


----------



## mikemicki (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's a quick edit.


----------



## popeyethewelder (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## investmenttechnology (Aug 15, 2011)

what software do you guys use to edit the photos?


----------



## PhilF (Oct 15, 2011)

quick edit


----------



## KmH (Oct 15, 2011)

Destin said:


> Here is the photo:


A couple of plays:


----------



## Compaq (Oct 15, 2011)




----------

